# JET TRADER -ex- YO 167



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Built in New York in 1944 518tns, such good condition for 54 yrs old, my guess is that she was a bunkering vessel.....or does anyone know otherwise..?? 
taken at Brooklyn 1998 courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Another view of her on the Hudson River taken from Liberty Park during July 2002. She is currently operated by K-Sea Transportation Corporation.

Bigger file in gallery.


----------

